# Why are there two ethernet ports on R22?



## Struff (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry if this has already been addressed elsewhere but I couldn't find it.

You can't use one to add something else into the network, can you? (i.e. one port going to the router and the other port going to a different device?)

Thanks.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Struff said:


> Sorry if this has already been addressed elsewhere but I couldn't find it.
> 
> You can't use one to add something else into the network, can you? (i.e. one port going to the router and the other port going to a different device?)
> 
> Thanks.


It's a built in hub/passthru for a second piece of equipment you can connect.

For example into the HRx series IRd, then out to an xbox....


----------



## Struff (Dec 24, 2008)

That's exactly the answer I was hoping for. Thanks!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Note: Internet to DVR goes in the top port. The bottom port supports the additional device.


----------



## gregchak (Jan 8, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, but this seemed like the best thread to ask my question without cluttering up with a new thread. Has anyone had issues with the pass-through port on their R22? Specifically, I have an R22-100 and I am trying to connect my blu-ray player up to my network using the ethernet port on the back of my receiver. I have tried both top and bottom and nothing works. Any ideas?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

gregchak said:


> I know this is an old thread, but this seemed like the best thread to ask my question without cluttering up with a new thread. Has anyone had issues with the pass-through port on their R22? Specifically, I have an R22-100 and I am trying to connect my blu-ray player up to my network using the ethernet port on the back of my receiver. I have tried both top and bottom and nothing works. Any ideas?


Is your R22 connected to the internet? if so, how?

Note that is not advisable to use the second port as a pass-through as the R22 will use CPU cycles since the R22 does not have a built in switch


----------



## gregchak (Jan 8, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Is your R22 connected to the internet? if so, how?
> 
> Note that is not advisable to use the second port as a pass-through as the R22 will use CPU cycles since the R22 does not have a built in switch


Yes, my R22 is connected to the internet. The LAN at my home is fine and uses DHCP for addressing. No other devices, wireless or wired, have any issues. I have the line from a switch plugged into the top port; recommended on other threads. I then have my blu-ray player plugged into the bottom port. My R22 gets its DHCP address fine and when doing the built-in tests connects fine to the internet. My blu-ray player does not get an IP address and cannot communicate on the LAN or out to the internet.

Interesting note about it not being a true switch. I'll keep that in mind. But that shouldn't keep the pass-through from working, right?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

gregchak said:


> I have the line from a switch plugged into the top port; recommended on other threads.


If you already have an ethernet cable there, why not get another switch instead of using the R22 pass through. your R22 may suffer as it will use CPU to "route" traffic.


----------



## gregchak (Jan 8, 2007)

peds48 said:


> If you already have an ethernet cable there, why not get another switch instead of using the R22 pass through. your R22 may suffer as it will use CPU to "route" traffic.


I only have 1 network drop at that location. I was trying to avoid buying a switch or running another drop.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

gregchak said:


> I only have 1 network drop at that location. I was trying to avoid buying a switch or running another drop.


it seems to me those are your only options. Perhaps DirecTV remove the pass through "feature". I don't have an R22 so I can't test that "theory"


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

gregchak said:


> I only have 1 network drop at that location. I was trying to avoid buying a switch or running another drop.


Pass through on the r22 should not be used. I'd get a bigger switch if the one you have doesn't have enough ports.


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

gregchak said:


> I only have 1 network drop at that location. I was trying to avoid buying a switch or running another drop.


A switch is perfect and would eliminate all the mess. You can get a good for for just $10 bucks. A basic 5-port switch needs just one network line and lets you feed 4 devices (DVD internet players, game consoles, internet TVs, etc.)

I have 3 of these around my home:

http://www.amazon.com/TP-LINK-TL-SF1005D-5-port-100Mbps-Desktop/dp/B000FNFSPY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393368316&sr=8-1&keywords=network+switch

But others are available as well.

http://www.amazon.com/TRENDnet-Unmanaged-GREENnet-Ethernet-TE100-S5/dp/B000M2TAN4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1393368316&sr=8-5&keywords=network+switch

http://www.amazon.com/Tenda-S108-Unmanaged-100Mbps-Ethernet/dp/B0029MGXGC/ref=sr_1_44?ie=UTF8&qid=1393368443&sr=8-44&keywords=network+switch


----------



## gregchak (Jan 8, 2007)

I appreciate all of the helpful advice. But I guess it gets back to the question of the original poster. If it doesn't work and/or it shouldn't be used, then why is it there?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

gregchak said:


> I appreciate all of the helpful advice. But I guess it gets back to the question of the original poster. If it doesn't work and/or it shouldn't be used, then why is it there?


My guess is that Perhaps DirecTV remove the pass through "feature"


----------

